# Show & Tell-Toelke



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

well its fun to see what everyone has going on and reading the commnents and wanted to show off my newest bow. a while back i posted about my new pika, i loved it so much i sold off all my compound gear and all my other longbows and talked to dan about another bow. in the end i settled on the chinook 56" 51lbs @ 26" 3 under apache linen micarta riser mango veneers and cocobola overlays. at first i was thinking a whip due to the larger grip of the chinook but dan offered to shape down the grip to be more like my pika and pulled the trigger as i was looking for a bow to have ready for big game hunt. i just received it and have had a good time getting adjusted to it, set in just a tad over 7" brace shooting bare traditional only's 400 cut to 29" 50gr inserts and 150gr heads, coming in little light about 495 gr so ordered some 3gpi weight tubes going to play around with to try and get it closer to 575 total gr. so now have the pika for everyday hunting on the farm 45lbs @ 26" the chinook for bigger game, and now need to add a 1pc whip 62" 35lbs @ 26" 3 under for bale shooting with kids and walking around the farm for fun.i must say pics are not doing it justice with the mango, very subtle and good looking, im starting to think that its like dressing up for an interview they say look good feel good, so maybe having a good looking bow makes you shoot better?


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful! I like the way the two make almost a matched pair.

You're right about pretty bows though, they might not make you shoot any better but life's to short to shoot ugly ones.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike those are one heck of great looking pair! I have a whip and agree with Easy, there is something about shooting a good looking bow.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks-been fun shooting, and with both grips so similar makes trainsitioning pretty easy, the longbow is smooth and the recurve doesn't stack as the tips release, and the chinook is pretty snappy for sure, off the next day or 2 if weather good ill try to chrono the chinook at the arrow i have @ 495gr and see what its showing. now just waiting on turkey to open in week and half!


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

I would totally take that bow to a date. Hot hot hot.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

great bows !! love the Toelke's. You get a couple more and Dan should send you a Christmas card. lol


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Edizkan said:


> I would totally take that bow to a date. Hot hot hot.


I think you may need to get out more


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

BOHO said:


> great bows !! love the Toelke's. You get a couple more and Dan should send you a Christmas card. lol


I want a hat-but he's all out! Maybe by the time I order my whip he'll have some!


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

carmanusa said:


> I think you may need to get out more


Haha... But seriously, I am jealous. Love the way that mango limbs look. I can consider a takedown chinook for myself with the same configuration. What is the major difference between the Whip and the Super D longbows? I don't have a longbow (never cared for them too much) but Dan sure makes a good bow.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Edizkan said:


> Haha... But seriously, I am jealous. Love the way that mango limbs look. I can consider a takedown chinook for myself with the same configuration. What is the major difference between the Whip and the Super D longbows? I don't have a longbow (never cared for them too much) but Dan sure makes a good bow.


The super d is going to be a more traditional d shape tournament style approved bow, the whip will be a reflex deflex design closer to your recurves. Just from your comment if looking to try a longbow I'd be only looking at the whip in a transition from recurve to longbow. It may be a touch stiffer in that last inch or so of draw than say a Chinook but ever so forgiving and able to handle a very heavy arrow. I would've done a whip but at 51lbs and only 26" I wanted just a little more speed for say 30yd possible shots?


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

carmanusa said:


> The super d is going to be a more traditional d shape tournament style approved bow, the whip will be a reflex deflex design closer to your recurves. Just from your comment if looking to try a longbow I'd be only looking at the whip in a transition from recurve to longbow. It may be a touch stiffer in that last inch or so of draw than say a Chinook but ever so forgiving and able to handle a very heavy arrow. I would've done a whip but at 51lbs and only 26" I wanted just a little more speed for say 30yd possible shots?


Good info, thanks.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice pair of bows.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

carmanusa said:


> The super d is going to be a more traditional d shape tournament style approved bow, the whip will be a reflex deflex design closer to your recurves. Just from your comment if looking to try a longbow I'd be only looking at the whip in a transition from recurve to longbow. It may be a touch stiffer in that last inch or so of draw than say a Chinook but ever so forgiving and able to handle a very heavy arrow. I would've done a whip but at 51lbs and only 26" I wanted just a little more speed for say 30yd possible shots?


I agree with the comment about "stiffness" in the end draw of the draw cycle when compared to a curve. If I may add that the whip is dead in hand and very very quite.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Yooper-travler said:


> I agree with the comment about "stiffness" in the end draw of the draw cycle when compared to a curve. If I may add that the whip is dead in hand and very very quite.


great point forgot that for sure! probably one of the best attibutes of the toelke whip and my pika as well!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Fine looking bows. I just can't look a them any more...my wallet is trying to jump out of my pocket. Rick.


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

Outstanding showing! Like others have stated, you won't be hassled on the range or in the woods for shooting ugly bows.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Pair of beauties. I know virtually nothing about trad bows, but they're the 2 that caught my eye.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments fun to post new toys! Makes me want to buy more just to post!


----------

